# Bacon Breakfast Muffins



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What you need:
1 lb package of bacon
1 dozen eggs
1 package tater rounds or tots
Muffin Tin

Instruction:
Preheat oven to 375
Spray the muffin tin with cooking spray.

Step 1- Circle the Bacon in the tin









Step 2 - Put 2-3 tater rounds (thawed) inside each bacon circle









Step 3 - Scramble an egg in a cup and pour into each bacon circle on top of the tater rounds









Step 4 - Bake in oven for 25 minutes at 375. 









Serve with ranch, bbq sauce, Tabasco, whatever you like with your bacon and eggs.

Other variations - add shredded cheese on top, or diced peppers and onions prior to cooking.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Now those look tasty!!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I will have to try them. Thanks for sharing. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Also - they re-heat really well. So if you won't eat all in one sitting, you'll have a few days worth of breakfast.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those look AWESOME!! The only problem is that with bacon and egg prices these days those are like $5 per "muffin" :sad:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I'm getting bacon for $2/pound here in Idaho. And eggs usually around $1.80/dozen. The taters run $2/package. So for $6, you get a dozen of these little gems. So 50 cents each.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You had me at bacon, the rest sounds great.8)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> See, I'm getting bacon for $2/pound here in Idaho. And eggs usually around $1.80/dozen. The taters run $2/package. So for $6, you get a dozen of these little gems. So 50 cents each.


Hey I'm only off by a factor of 10. 

My wife got a "good deal" on bacon a couple of weeks ago and only paid 4.25/lb. She got 3 one pound packages. I bought eggs yesterday for my daughter's birthday cake and paid $2.19. But, Wife got tater tots on sale for $1/bag (Ore Ida even). So, $7.50/dozen for me. I'm all the way up to 63 cents each... Okay, I guess it's still a pretty good deal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo, Woo Hoo.

Man, ya gotta love that!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ummmmm nice!!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

|-O-||-O-||-O-||-O-||-O-||-O-|Man, I want some of that $2/lb. bacon!!!

These look good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump

One of the best recipes on the UWN.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And by that Goob, you mean one of the best recipes NOT involving animal guts. I think I'll make these tonight, so they'll be ready for breakfast in the morning. 

One more suggestion on these- be sure to put the muffin tin inside a sheet pan, so any bacon drippings don't end up on the bottom of the oven.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sonny Jim!!!


----------

